# Adria Possl



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi,

Am I only person on this site who owns a Adria Possl circa 2001, LHD imported from Germany, soon to be exported to Spain?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

You can do a search on members with different types of motorhomes on the 'memberlist' tab at the top of the page.

Just curious - I thought Adria and Possl were two different companies?

Pete


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

socialista said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am I only person on this site who owns a Adria Possl circa 2001, LHD imported from Germany, soon to be exported to Spain?


No, according to the member list another 8 members admit to owning one.
Probably many more than that who don't admit to it publicly. :roll:

PS: Why do members object to filling in the detail fields in their profile? It's very useful sometimes to know when other members own the same van as yourself - and those who live near to you. :roll:


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

"Exporting to Spain" Waiting to hear how you go on , wait till they see its been Imported from Germany, best if you've had it more than 6 months, make sure you have all your documents and mfg Info ,as its a van conversion. and mucho euro's.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

seem to remember that pussl had a Possl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Yes I did but I was too fat to use the bathroom as it was intended. Plus I crushed the missus each time I got out of bed before she did. Adria does own Possl and I would say that Adria is more luxurious where as the Possl is a sort of workmanlike interior. All functional and few dainty bits. Actually there is no dainty bits.

Mine was a 2.8 LHD with a Van Aarken mod which meant I could do over 100mph, acceleration made your cheeks meet behind your neck and it made your ear drums sore from the nagging in the passengers seat. 

I thought the funishings robust, the older type Fiat excellent but noisey compared with the new 5000 faults new type although the mod made things quieter and gearchanging was much slicker.

Nice van and I would prefer it over a Tribute, price wise over a Devon but possibly the Adria would surpass as I like dainty things except small dinky bathrooms.


----------



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Thanks to everyone for responding, now I don't feel like the only idiot in the world who owns a Adria Possel. In terms of it's build quality, it is very sturdy - you'd never imagine it was getting on for 8-years old. Everything is there and it all works as it should. We like a rear lounge type layout having had the same in previous caravns and motorhomes. It drives well as long as you don't want to scream down the motorway. And us both being under 5'7 and slim, it'll be fine for the time we're actually in the 'van. We're hoping to be sitting outside most of the time. 

Note what was said about importing it as a German export and wait to see what happends. I'm getting it MOT'd and taxed before bringing it over in April, so have some time before I need to sort things officially in Spain. As we still have a property in the UK and are still officially resident there, our insurance company are fine with us using it for touring for upto 12 months in Europe. I did explain that we spend extended periods here, there and everywhere as we have daughters with properties in France and Spain. 

Also, have a friend who bought a Audi car German import into UK and he did all his own importation. Having a UK reg document seems to make a difference - in spite of all documents being in German. He did, however, have to pay 2,000E duty but this partly due to the DVLA putting the date of registration as 2001 (date imported into UK) when it was actually a 1997 model. Had it been correctly dated he was told it would have costed less than 500E. 

I intend to start the process towards the end of the year or early next year so that (a) I'll have owned it for over 12-months and it'll be nearly another year older. 

Will place a posting when I do it so others can learn from my experience.


----------

